

Tinkerbin - marizmelo
http://tinkerbin.com/
Html, Css, and Javascript
Support Coffescript, Sass, Less, HAML.<p>Good tool for testing your code online with the convenience of all those amazing tools.
======
geoffhill
Wow, this is really amazing. Can you give us a rundown on how it works? Does
it do all of its own parsing, and then dump a more well-formed version into
the iframe, or does it just send the text verbatim to the iframe and utilize
the browser's parsers? It must use some sort of tag recognition to autoindent
the input, but the output seems extremely generous (tolerant of malformed or
partially completed input) to the extent of what a browser would do.

------
cookingrobot
I like it. Could it load in an existing webpage given an URL so I could tinker
without starting from scratch?

------
donut
Nice. Looks similar to <http://jsfiddle.net/>

------
tzaman
Very nice, love the name, love the design, jsfiddle just got a competitor! :)

